# Torsion Box Workbench - aka - my first bench



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Planning stage - first of many*

Thought I would start this since it's somewhat concurrently running through my head as I try to muddle through completing my entertainment center build and all of it's frustration. The main issue is not having a place to go to to complete the small tasks - planing (end grain or otherwise), nowhere sturdy to really fasten things down, and it needs to be slightly mobile. I saw the new-fangled workbench video and thought - that's it - that'll fit my needs. I went ahead and bought the plans. My first thought is that I don't have room for the full eight feet. Six maybe - but I was wondering if it would still be useful and plausible to cut it down to four feet? I laid out my materials list and halved all of the lengths by half that needed to be changed…I'm not good enough with Sketchup to modify the drawing by half… I think at some point I'll haul over to Carter lumber and try to get a rough idea on price. I know it won't be cheap, but maybe santa will be nice!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Planning stage - first of many*
> 
> Thought I would start this since it's somewhat concurrently running through my head as I try to muddle through completing my entertainment center build and all of it's frustration. The main issue is not having a place to go to to complete the small tasks - planing (end grain or otherwise), nowhere sturdy to really fasten things down, and it needs to be slightly mobile. I saw the new-fangled workbench video and thought - that's it - that'll fit my needs. I went ahead and bought the plans. My first thought is that I don't have room for the full eight feet. Six maybe - but I was wondering if it would still be useful and plausible to cut it down to four feet? I laid out my materials list and halved all of the lengths by half that needed to be changed…I'm not good enough with Sketchup to modify the drawing by half… I think at some point I'll haul over to Carter lumber and try to get a rough idea on price. I know it won't be cheap, but maybe santa will be nice!


always build your bench as it is the last one you will ever need how big can you make it. do you need to make it only 4 feet because that's really small. you are only slightly larger than a workmate. I too am about to build my first bench the one Daniel gave me years ago is still here and will never make the trash heap but it is about 5 feet and way to small for a decent sized project. i will be making mine from the 21 century workbench plans i got on a disk for around 20 bucks there are many reasons i chose this plan one is the top is made in two large plank glue ups and the darn thing is easy to knock down and move like when we move to Scotland it will have to go with me.make your as large as possible so you don't have to do it over in a few years


----------



## jeffbranch (Feb 20, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Planning stage - first of many*
> 
> Thought I would start this since it's somewhat concurrently running through my head as I try to muddle through completing my entertainment center build and all of it's frustration. The main issue is not having a place to go to to complete the small tasks - planing (end grain or otherwise), nowhere sturdy to really fasten things down, and it needs to be slightly mobile. I saw the new-fangled workbench video and thought - that's it - that'll fit my needs. I went ahead and bought the plans. My first thought is that I don't have room for the full eight feet. Six maybe - but I was wondering if it would still be useful and plausible to cut it down to four feet? I laid out my materials list and halved all of the lengths by half that needed to be changed…I'm not good enough with Sketchup to modify the drawing by half… I think at some point I'll haul over to Carter lumber and try to get a rough idea on price. I know it won't be cheap, but maybe santa will be nice!


I am curious about what the "new fangled" workbench looks like. Can you provide a link to it?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

rhybeka said:


> *Planning stage - first of many*
> 
> Thought I would start this since it's somewhat concurrently running through my head as I try to muddle through completing my entertainment center build and all of it's frustration. The main issue is not having a place to go to to complete the small tasks - planing (end grain or otherwise), nowhere sturdy to really fasten things down, and it needs to be slightly mobile. I saw the new-fangled workbench video and thought - that's it - that'll fit my needs. I went ahead and bought the plans. My first thought is that I don't have room for the full eight feet. Six maybe - but I was wondering if it would still be useful and plausible to cut it down to four feet? I laid out my materials list and halved all of the lengths by half that needed to be changed…I'm not good enough with Sketchup to modify the drawing by half… I think at some point I'll haul over to Carter lumber and try to get a rough idea on price. I know it won't be cheap, but maybe santa will be nice!


Jeff, here's a link to the one I built. It has links to Fine woodworking plans and video

Find it here


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Planning stage - first of many*
> 
> Thought I would start this since it's somewhat concurrently running through my head as I try to muddle through completing my entertainment center build and all of it's frustration. The main issue is not having a place to go to to complete the small tasks - planing (end grain or otherwise), nowhere sturdy to really fasten things down, and it needs to be slightly mobile. I saw the new-fangled workbench video and thought - that's it - that'll fit my needs. I went ahead and bought the plans. My first thought is that I don't have room for the full eight feet. Six maybe - but I was wondering if it would still be useful and plausible to cut it down to four feet? I laid out my materials list and halved all of the lengths by half that needed to be changed…I'm not good enough with Sketchup to modify the drawing by half… I think at some point I'll haul over to Carter lumber and try to get a rough idea on price. I know it won't be cheap, but maybe santa will be nice!


@thedude50 - It's a good thought to mull over. I have half of the garage that is 'mine' to use as a 'shop'. More like tool storage, but I'm hoping that will change this year since I'm reducing down to one class a semester. Now the only trick is how to stay warm in the winter! if it was in the basement it could be no more than 5 ft max so color me lucky 

@Jeffbranch - a few of the guys here at LJ have built this type of bench with great results.Caliper/Jeff has a great blog on his build a few years back.

Eight feet may still be too long with my lumber rack now against the back wall. My garage isn't that deep - I can't park my truck in it - hence why I even have a space  I'll be measuring again today or tomorrow once the sun has come up to see what I can accommodate. Maybe I'll bump it up to six if I can work around it and it won't take up the entire half of the space. Time for painters tape on the floor and more fun with sketch-up…once I get some of my homework done  maybe build a 4ft and a 6 ft??  ha


----------



## Bsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Planning stage - first of many*
> 
> Thought I would start this since it's somewhat concurrently running through my head as I try to muddle through completing my entertainment center build and all of it's frustration. The main issue is not having a place to go to to complete the small tasks - planing (end grain or otherwise), nowhere sturdy to really fasten things down, and it needs to be slightly mobile. I saw the new-fangled workbench video and thought - that's it - that'll fit my needs. I went ahead and bought the plans. My first thought is that I don't have room for the full eight feet. Six maybe - but I was wondering if it would still be useful and plausible to cut it down to four feet? I laid out my materials list and halved all of the lengths by half that needed to be changed…I'm not good enough with Sketchup to modify the drawing by half… I think at some point I'll haul over to Carter lumber and try to get a rough idea on price. I know it won't be cheap, but maybe santa will be nice!


All good points. I just finished my second bench and hopefully the last. My first one was a short 5' but more important it was a little over 2' wide. Doesn't sound like much but when you have to reach a cabinet overhead it can be a little challenging. Especially if your girth width is wider than your bench width. ;-) Hope this helps.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Planning stage - first of many*
> 
> Thought I would start this since it's somewhat concurrently running through my head as I try to muddle through completing my entertainment center build and all of it's frustration. The main issue is not having a place to go to to complete the small tasks - planing (end grain or otherwise), nowhere sturdy to really fasten things down, and it needs to be slightly mobile. I saw the new-fangled workbench video and thought - that's it - that'll fit my needs. I went ahead and bought the plans. My first thought is that I don't have room for the full eight feet. Six maybe - but I was wondering if it would still be useful and plausible to cut it down to four feet? I laid out my materials list and halved all of the lengths by half that needed to be changed…I'm not good enough with Sketchup to modify the drawing by half… I think at some point I'll haul over to Carter lumber and try to get a rough idea on price. I know it won't be cheap, but maybe santa will be nice!


very good point, Bsmith! I need to take that into account because I don't have a lot of width to take up. Right now the plan is that the long skinny 'bench' I use to hold up a router table and some other misc. things will be going away because I'll be building some wall storage (shelf or otherwise I'm not sure) on that side of the garage around the pegboard that's up to set those things on. That way I know I'll have the room for the bench length wise - I'll need to measure out width and see how much it adds on top of the bench that's already there.

I also want to make certain it's tall enough. While I'm not very tall (5'8 on a good day), it seems that regular counter height is just short enough to give me lower back pain when working on something for longer periods. So I need to find out what that magic height is as well. I'm sure that will mean a design change as well. I'm really wishing I was as adept at sketch up as I am at photoshop - at least it would make the planning process quicker


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

rhybeka said:


> *Planning stage - first of many*
> 
> Thought I would start this since it's somewhat concurrently running through my head as I try to muddle through completing my entertainment center build and all of it's frustration. The main issue is not having a place to go to to complete the small tasks - planing (end grain or otherwise), nowhere sturdy to really fasten things down, and it needs to be slightly mobile. I saw the new-fangled workbench video and thought - that's it - that'll fit my needs. I went ahead and bought the plans. My first thought is that I don't have room for the full eight feet. Six maybe - but I was wondering if it would still be useful and plausible to cut it down to four feet? I laid out my materials list and halved all of the lengths by half that needed to be changed…I'm not good enough with Sketchup to modify the drawing by half… I think at some point I'll haul over to Carter lumber and try to get a rough idea on price. I know it won't be cheap, but maybe santa will be nice!


I built a newfangled bench at 5' it is perfectly functional.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Planning stage - first of many*
> 
> Thought I would start this since it's somewhat concurrently running through my head as I try to muddle through completing my entertainment center build and all of it's frustration. The main issue is not having a place to go to to complete the small tasks - planing (end grain or otherwise), nowhere sturdy to really fasten things down, and it needs to be slightly mobile. I saw the new-fangled workbench video and thought - that's it - that'll fit my needs. I went ahead and bought the plans. My first thought is that I don't have room for the full eight feet. Six maybe - but I was wondering if it would still be useful and plausible to cut it down to four feet? I laid out my materials list and halved all of the lengths by half that needed to be changed…I'm not good enough with Sketchup to modify the drawing by half… I think at some point I'll haul over to Carter lumber and try to get a rough idea on price. I know it won't be cheap, but maybe santa will be nice!


this thread had been dead for a long time I am curious what you have built or did you take the summer off to play and are just now heading back to the shop?


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Planning stage - first of many*
> 
> Thought I would start this since it's somewhat concurrently running through my head as I try to muddle through completing my entertainment center build and all of it's frustration. The main issue is not having a place to go to to complete the small tasks - planing (end grain or otherwise), nowhere sturdy to really fasten things down, and it needs to be slightly mobile. I saw the new-fangled workbench video and thought - that's it - that'll fit my needs. I went ahead and bought the plans. My first thought is that I don't have room for the full eight feet. Six maybe - but I was wondering if it would still be useful and plausible to cut it down to four feet? I laid out my materials list and halved all of the lengths by half that needed to be changed…I'm not good enough with Sketchup to modify the drawing by half… I think at some point I'll haul over to Carter lumber and try to get a rough idea on price. I know it won't be cheap, but maybe santa will be nice!


@thedude - well my second post to this answered it but here goes  I haven't built anything yet. I went back to school and took off fall - until January actually…and I'm quite torn because I have to have this bench done by the time I go back to school (plus I already have a simple Christmas project on my plate as well) so I need to be able to get a bench done over the course of say two weeks. I'm not very sure I can do that with the NFB. I also realized I need to be able to put wheels on it to get it moved around which is why I was thinking about making Tom's Torsion Box workbench instead. Talk about a tough decision!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Resignation*

after finally getting some time in my shop this weekend, and deciding to finally give the rickety old workbench left by the previous two owners a heave, I think I'm going to go in a different direction to start than that New Fangled bench - only because I'm not quite sure my skill level is where I need it to be - and I don't need another lesson in frustration quite yet.  I think I'm going to go with Tom's Torsion box workbench instead, and make the new fangled bench my next bench. Any thoughts on Tom's workbench?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Resignation*
> 
> after finally getting some time in my shop this weekend, and deciding to finally give the rickety old workbench left by the previous two owners a heave, I think I'm going to go in a different direction to start than that New Fangled bench - only because I'm not quite sure my skill level is where I need it to be - and I don't need another lesson in frustration quite yet.  I think I'm going to go with Tom's Torsion box workbench instead, and make the new fangled bench my next bench. Any thoughts on Tom's workbench?


If you want a really solid bench that doesn't cost much and is very easy to build maybe this one would interest you. I just finished it and have begun using it. It works even better than I had hoped.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

rhybeka said:


> *Resignation*
> 
> after finally getting some time in my shop this weekend, and deciding to finally give the rickety old workbench left by the previous two owners a heave, I think I'm going to go in a different direction to start than that New Fangled bench - only because I'm not quite sure my skill level is where I need it to be - and I don't need another lesson in frustration quite yet.  I think I'm going to go with Tom's Torsion box workbench instead, and make the new fangled bench my next bench. Any thoughts on Tom's workbench?


While it may look complex, and to a point it is, the NFB is really not 'that' difficult. If you take it in steps, build the legs, then the top sections etc… it isn't anything you can't accomplish in stages. You're going to face the same challenges with Any bench you build right now… for the money, it will be hard to 'beat' the NFB.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Resignation*
> 
> after finally getting some time in my shop this weekend, and deciding to finally give the rickety old workbench left by the previous two owners a heave, I think I'm going to go in a different direction to start than that New Fangled bench - only because I'm not quite sure my skill level is where I need it to be - and I don't need another lesson in frustration quite yet.  I think I'm going to go with Tom's Torsion box workbench instead, and make the new fangled bench my next bench. Any thoughts on Tom's workbench?


That's a good point, Ned. I really also need something that's quick to build, solid, and movable. I'm not sure I can have the NFB done before I go back to school in January…that and I think I'm going to end up building one Christmas present. Guess I think on it more and take another look.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Resignation*
> 
> after finally getting some time in my shop this weekend, and deciding to finally give the rickety old workbench left by the previous two owners a heave, I think I'm going to go in a different direction to start than that New Fangled bench - only because I'm not quite sure my skill level is where I need it to be - and I don't need another lesson in frustration quite yet.  I think I'm going to go with Tom's Torsion box workbench instead, and make the new fangled bench my next bench. Any thoughts on Tom's workbench?


Thanks Shipwright! I took a look and I'm not sure I'm quite skilled enough to build that one quite yet, but I'll take a closer look here in the next few days. I'm looking to finalize my decision by this weekend so I can go get my materials and get started!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Resignation*
> 
> after finally getting some time in my shop this weekend, and deciding to finally give the rickety old workbench left by the previous two owners a heave, I think I'm going to go in a different direction to start than that New Fangled bench - only because I'm not quite sure my skill level is where I need it to be - and I don't need another lesson in frustration quite yet.  I think I'm going to go with Tom's Torsion box workbench instead, and make the new fangled bench my next bench. Any thoughts on Tom's workbench?


Always glad to help. 
The bench is designed to be two things…. very strong and very easy to build.
PM me if you have questions.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

rhybeka said:


> *Resignation*
> 
> after finally getting some time in my shop this weekend, and deciding to finally give the rickety old workbench left by the previous two owners a heave, I think I'm going to go in a different direction to start than that New Fangled bench - only because I'm not quite sure my skill level is where I need it to be - and I don't need another lesson in frustration quite yet.  I think I'm going to go with Tom's Torsion box workbench instead, and make the new fangled bench my next bench. Any thoughts on Tom's workbench?


you 'could' build the NFB in a weekend if you really tried, allowing for glue ups to set overnight. (there aren't many of those)... c'mon you can do it!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Resignation*
> 
> after finally getting some time in my shop this weekend, and deciding to finally give the rickety old workbench left by the previous two owners a heave, I think I'm going to go in a different direction to start than that New Fangled bench - only because I'm not quite sure my skill level is where I need it to be - and I don't need another lesson in frustration quite yet.  I think I'm going to go with Tom's Torsion box workbench instead, and make the new fangled bench my next bench. Any thoughts on Tom's workbench?


LOL - Ned - I know better than to believe with my level of skill I could build that in a weekend… my last FWW plan took me over a year to finish - and that was supposed to be easy pocket hole joinery! (I was in school though and some other things came up but I digress…)

I decided to go with tom's torsion box after all for my first shot. I need the shelve storage more than I thought I would, and I'm also going to make it mobile - still trying to figure out how those flip down casters on 2×4s hinges stay up or down but I won't worry too badly about it until I at least have the materials cut out and I've started assembling. I'm still looking forward to building the NFB - I just think it will be bench #2


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Tom's Torsion Box - learning curve*

Well, I'm showing my newbieness at this. I had to go to Lowes to get another sheet of plywood this morning because the cuts I made on one yesterday turned out to be unworkable. I have 2, 4, and 6? foot guide clamps that it is my first time using, but i thought it would be the same as nailing two 1×6's together as a guide. Apparently not. I was going to try to salvage the two pieces I messed up but I think it would change the dimensions a bit too much. Cutting straight seems like such a basic skill until you have to do it


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

rhybeka said:


> *Tom's Torsion Box - learning curve*
> 
> Well, I'm showing my newbieness at this. I had to go to Lowes to get another sheet of plywood this morning because the cuts I made on one yesterday turned out to be unworkable. I have 2, 4, and 6? foot guide clamps that it is my first time using, but i thought it would be the same as nailing two 1×6's together as a guide. Apparently not. I was going to try to salvage the two pieces I messed up but I think it would change the dimensions a bit too much. Cutting straight seems like such a basic skill until you have to do it


Good luck! Everyone makes costly mistakes. I hope you can recover.

If you post pictures, someone may have a recovery suggestion but it sounds like you are ready to start fresh.

I am tempted by the torsion top workbench too as I do not know how I would manage to build one with the weight of the solid top. I am reading your progress reports!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Tom's Torsion Box - learning curve*
> 
> Well, I'm showing my newbieness at this. I had to go to Lowes to get another sheet of plywood this morning because the cuts I made on one yesterday turned out to be unworkable. I have 2, 4, and 6? foot guide clamps that it is my first time using, but i thought it would be the same as nailing two 1×6's together as a guide. Apparently not. I was going to try to salvage the two pieces I messed up but I think it would change the dimensions a bit too much. Cutting straight seems like such a basic skill until you have to do it


You know, after looking at it, it's not as bad as I thought. Though if I trim it down, I'll be about eh an 1/8 short or so?


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

rhybeka said:


> *Tom's Torsion Box - learning curve*
> 
> Well, I'm showing my newbieness at this. I had to go to Lowes to get another sheet of plywood this morning because the cuts I made on one yesterday turned out to be unworkable. I have 2, 4, and 6? foot guide clamps that it is my first time using, but i thought it would be the same as nailing two 1×6's together as a guide. Apparently not. I was going to try to salvage the two pieces I messed up but I think it would change the dimensions a bit too much. Cutting straight seems like such a basic skill until you have to do it


I used tortion boxes for two work areas in my shop. I think you'll be very happy with the strength.

Are you useing a tablesaw or circular saw to make your cuts?


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Tom's Torsion Box - learning curve*
> 
> Well, I'm showing my newbieness at this. I had to go to Lowes to get another sheet of plywood this morning because the cuts I made on one yesterday turned out to be unworkable. I have 2, 4, and 6? foot guide clamps that it is my first time using, but i thought it would be the same as nailing two 1×6's together as a guide. Apparently not. I was going to try to salvage the two pieces I messed up but I think it would change the dimensions a bit too much. Cutting straight seems like such a basic skill until you have to do it


I'm using a circular saw - don't trust my table saw with these big sheets - but wishing I'd built a jig to cut the 16×72 piece, which is the one in the above picture that I flubbed.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Tom's Torsion Box - learning curve*
> 
> Well, I'm showing my newbieness at this. I had to go to Lowes to get another sheet of plywood this morning because the cuts I made on one yesterday turned out to be unworkable. I have 2, 4, and 6? foot guide clamps that it is my first time using, but i thought it would be the same as nailing two 1×6's together as a guide. Apparently not. I was going to try to salvage the two pieces I messed up but I think it would change the dimensions a bit too much. Cutting straight seems like such a basic skill until you have to do it


Ah, I remember having a circular saw. Handy for many things. Looks like you are learning a few new skills along the way. Keep us advised of your progress


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Plywood and drill bits....*

I'm glad Tom Caspar's steps are so detailed. Tonight I tackled marking out and drilling the side and center pieces, getting them counterbored on both sides and painted (essentially steps 4 and 5 I think in the directions). If I wouldn't have had other chores I could've gotten further but oh well. Tomorrow will be a great evening to be in the shop hopefully. busted a 5/32 drill bit and a countersink bit because of my cruddy B&D chuck…I wish it was a good enough excuse to buy a new drill!

I would recommend to anyone considering this plan to print the pictures and make sure they are enlarged enough to read. When planning out the holes, they give you the measure to the center of the 2×4. I went the extra step and marked out the 2×4 (which I can't see now that the black paint is on but oh well). The enlarged drawings are a big help. I had other ah ha moments but I didn't have anything to write them down on so I'm hoping I'll remember them tomorrow when I go back out to my momentarily all mine two car garage shop


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*learning curve still hasn't changed...*

I think I'll be making certain that I take my notebook out to the garage with me later on this morning when it's time to work. That way when I make a mistake I can write it down and how I fixed it so next time I may hopefully be So I've made some headway and gotten the ends and the center piece assembled after a few mistakes. I'm not sure how one of my panels had holes drilled in the wrong spots but it did, so I bought extra plugs to hopefully fill some of those in or they'll just be left as decoration. I also missed the last step in the directions for drilling the holes for the rods through the end pieces about insetting the outside brace by 5/8. I'm hopeful this won't impact the structure too much. I was able to get the rods cut and one threaded through the center portion of the bench this week. I'm glad I was forced to stop to go to an appointment because I do not believe the directions tell you the braces are due to be adhered at this point - but they need to go on before the rod is on and tightened down. I believe someone else building one of these made a similar remark about the directions being a bit lacking there. I'll have to go look and review the directions. I'm making changes to my set of directions if anyone is interested - all minor at least where I thought they were lacking and some notes only pertain to my build/thought process but I'd be happy to share!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*again with the wheels?! *

so I've been poking around trying to figure out which solution will work best for this bench. I think the 2×4 with swing down casters will work, but like others I don't want to be shoving my foot under the bench to engage the device. I've got plenty of 2×4, but I still need to invest in my casters and the other hardware. I found one of the threads here on LJ about it. I like the idea with levers from Wood Magazine (#178 Sept 2007), I'm just not sure I want to cough up the $8 for the plans. I'm figuring the bench will be about ~125 lbs finished. Better get back to the research!


----------



## workerinwood (Jan 1, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *again with the wheels?! *
> 
> so I've been poking around trying to figure out which solution will work best for this bench. I think the 2×4 with swing down casters will work, but like others I don't want to be shoving my foot under the bench to engage the device. I've got plenty of 2×4, but I still need to invest in my casters and the other hardware. I found one of the threads here on LJ about it. I like the idea with levers from Wood Magazine (#178 Sept 2007), I'm just not sure I want to cough up the $8 for the plans. I'm figuring the bench will be about ~125 lbs finished. Better get back to the research!


I purchased a workbench caster set from Rockler ($79.00) that I will be installing on a assembly table that I will be building next week. They had good reviews. I will write a review once I have installed them and can see how they work.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *again with the wheels?! *
> 
> so I've been poking around trying to figure out which solution will work best for this bench. I think the 2×4 with swing down casters will work, but like others I don't want to be shoving my foot under the bench to engage the device. I've got plenty of 2×4, but I still need to invest in my casters and the other hardware. I found one of the threads here on LJ about it. I like the idea with levers from Wood Magazine (#178 Sept 2007), I'm just not sure I want to cough up the $8 for the plans. I'm figuring the bench will be about ~125 lbs finished. Better get back to the research!


excellent, Jack! I did see those but they looked a bit nice for my table  For the price they looked good!


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

rhybeka said:


> *again with the wheels?! *
> 
> so I've been poking around trying to figure out which solution will work best for this bench. I think the 2×4 with swing down casters will work, but like others I don't want to be shoving my foot under the bench to engage the device. I've got plenty of 2×4, but I still need to invest in my casters and the other hardware. I found one of the threads here on LJ about it. I like the idea with levers from Wood Magazine (#178 Sept 2007), I'm just not sure I want to cough up the $8 for the plans. I'm figuring the bench will be about ~125 lbs finished. Better get back to the research!


http://woodgears.ca/mobile_base/table_saw.html

You may have seen this but if not, take a look.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *again with the wheels?! *
> 
> so I've been poking around trying to figure out which solution will work best for this bench. I think the 2×4 with swing down casters will work, but like others I don't want to be shoving my foot under the bench to engage the device. I've got plenty of 2×4, but I still need to invest in my casters and the other hardware. I found one of the threads here on LJ about it. I like the idea with levers from Wood Magazine (#178 Sept 2007), I'm just not sure I want to cough up the $8 for the plans. I'm figuring the bench will be about ~125 lbs finished. Better get back to the research!


Thanks John! I love that idea, but I think I'm going to go with the $8 plan - we'll see how this goes after I think through it thoroughly and try to match the plans up


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Progress on front vise *

I'm in the home stretch as of now - I changed my mind and decided that the front vise was a good idea. Got all of those pieces cut and assembled, now I'm just having to figure out how to shave the handscrew. Guess I'm going to have to dig out the straight bit and see if my incremental settings work. Picture to follow!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Progress on front vise *
> 
> I'm in the home stretch as of now - I changed my mind and decided that the front vise was a good idea. Got all of those pieces cut and assembled, now I'm just having to figure out how to shave the handscrew. Guess I'm going to have to dig out the straight bit and see if my incremental settings work. Picture to follow!






























now back from the evening walk and having a chance to think more on this - do you guys have a better way of finding the angle that second block to hold the clamp should be at? I did the best I could but it's still off towards the back enough. I'm hoping the foil tape they say to use to shim it will help, I'm just not quite there and hoping this will still work out for me. Guess one hurdle at a time  better get the clamp shaved first


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Stuck on Wheels.*

Ok, so I've been trying to figure out how to merge these two ideas, and sad to say I'm just not quite analytical enough to make the round peg go in the square hole. I really want to combine the idea from the table saw assembly table that uses levers on the side of the bench to raise and lower sets of casters on either sides of the table (would keep my toes safe at least) but I can't seem to wrap my brain around how to attach it to the leg design of the torsion box bench since I can't attach the steel pipe into the legs. I'm guessing something without using the pipe but then it requires not using the lever. Hmmmm… any thoughts?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Stuck on Wheels.*
> 
> Ok, so I've been trying to figure out how to merge these two ideas, and sad to say I'm just not quite analytical enough to make the round peg go in the square hole. I really want to combine the idea from the table saw assembly table that uses levers on the side of the bench to raise and lower sets of casters on either sides of the table (would keep my toes safe at least) but I can't seem to wrap my brain around how to attach it to the leg design of the torsion box bench since I can't attach the steel pipe into the legs. I'm guessing something without using the pipe but then it requires not using the lever. Hmmmm… any thoughts?


If you attached wheels to an eccentric (like an oval). then as it rotates it would raise and lower the casters.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*It's done! *










well, I overcame - sort of - my wheel issue. I got them mounted onto 2×4s and hinged onto the bench. For now, it will be staying on wheels until I figure out how to get the wheels out without the possibility of crushing my toes. I added two shelves yesterday and both are full - which makes the bench extra heavy. I'm planning on getting the plywood that is sitting in the bench's future home cut today so I'll post a few pics here once it warms up a tad and I get out to the garage.


----------

